# Personal chefs - Suggestions for best food storage containers both disposable & non-disposable.



## angieak (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this site and have been searching around trying to find some info on this but no luck. So I'm hoping I'll get some good feedback from all you folks out there that have good experience with any you are using or have used.

I'm looking for food containers for my personal chef clients. Right now since I'm re-starting my business, disposable ones would be great. A few years ago I was able to order some great heavy duty black aluminum ones with clear plastic lids online. They came in all different sizes and were freezer, oven & microwave safe. But can't seem to find the same ones anymore. If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Angie


----------



## passthegravy (Jan 9, 2014)

Talk to a store selling a lot of ice cream, the 4 pint ice cream tubs are ideal for use as airtight food storage containers, I get mine from local stores, they're perfect, and free.


----------

